# longboard



## pinky (May 19, 2015)

Here is a project I'm finishing up. Recently my daughter said she wanted to try longboarding. Just a longer version of a skateboard. I took her to
a shop to look at some and she kind of gravitated to the laminated or more of the nicer wood look as opposed to the painted graphics and decals. After seeing the price, I said, how about I make you one. She said, I guess, not getting the instant gratification or sure how my first attempt would turn out. After showing her the board last night, she was happy I took it on. Probably the only board out there with a dymondwood core.  Top and bottom are veneered over dymondwood sheet. Still have to put some clear slip resistant tape on the top deck.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 18


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 19, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## David Seaba (May 19, 2015)

That is awesome. You did a great job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 19, 2015)

Wow that's a beauty! I'm proud of your daughter for having great taste and not being dazzled by the stickers and graphics. And I bet she's proud of you - great job John that's a great looking board. I'd even take that for a ride spill.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 19, 2015)

She'll be the coolest kid on the block  seriously nice work. Who else's Dad can do that?


----------



## pinky (May 19, 2015)

I was gonna try it out but soon realized that injury was imminent and bailed!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 19, 2015)

Pretty cool. Is it heavy with the diamond wood in it?


----------



## ripjack13 (May 19, 2015)

Wow...that is awesome !!!


----------



## pinky (May 19, 2015)

not too heavy... 3/8ths dymondwood


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 19, 2015)

I looks cool how you used it very creative.


----------



## Nature Man (May 19, 2015)

Really great work! My son was into this years ago, and I can tell you he never had a board this nice. Chuck


----------



## Tony (May 20, 2015)

Nice work John! My son wanted one and, fortunately, a friend gave him one. If not, he'd probably be riding a piece of 1/2" ply! Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (May 20, 2015)

Beautiful work, John! Definitely one to be proud of!



Tony said:


> Nice work John! My son wanted one and, fortunately, a friend gave him one. If not, he'd probably be riding a piece of 1/2" ply! Tony


Tony, your comment reminds me of the first wakeboard we had. They were the hottest things on the water, the first real addition to waterskis in the water sports arsenal. Dad being dad, he wasn't about to spend good money on one when he had plenty of 3/8" ply scrap... so my brother and sisters and I spent a couple summers behind the boat on a 2'-3' piece of plywood with a rope handle on the front. Splinters build character, you know. And, yes, I did have a 1/2" ply skateboard, too, while waiting to save enough paper route money for a "real" one.

This makes me realize I've been way to nice and have spoiled my kids. I need a do-over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## justallan (May 20, 2015)

John, darned nice job. Your daughter may just be bringing you some work from her friends.
That board is one heck of a lot nicer than my first one. I think I spent about $7 down at the Thrifty drugstore for one that lasted about 20 minutes. I went to do what the kids now call an "Ollie" and busted that thing in two. It's kind of funny, back then they didn't have names for these tricks and I don't think we did them on purpose either.
I now have a 5' gas powered one that I haven't ridden in about 10 years and quite frankly I'm scared to.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (May 21, 2015)

SENC said:


> Beautiful work, John! Definitely one to be proud of!
> 
> 
> Tony, your comment reminds me of the first wakeboard we had. They were the hottest things on the water, the first real addition to waterskis in the water sports arsenal. Dad being dad, he wasn't about to spend good money on one when he had plenty of 3/8" ply scrap... so my brother and sisters and I spent a couple summers behind the boat on a 2'-3' piece of plywood with a rope handle on the front. Splinters build character, you know. And, yes, I did have a 1/2" ply skateboard, too, while waiting to save enough paper route money for a "real" one.
> ...



Henry, I'm totally with you! My child is 20, and all the mistakes I've made are coming back to bite me. I spoiled him too, and realizing it too late. My first skateboard was an old piece of plywood I screwed some metal skates to. We used to grab the backs of city buses that came down our street and take a ride on our boards! It's amazing I lived long enough to grow old. Tony

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------

